# Opinion about the ears?



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

A month + ago I acquired another female mouse from Petco. Compared to what I normally find, she seems to have really big ears, look below. When people post pictures of their show mice, in all honesty I don't really know what specifics make them look better over others besides the general ears, eyes, size, color, etc... I was wondering if you could point out how the set, shape, or size of the ears would have to change to become more show like. Since I'm familiar with this mouse, I think I can get a better idea by using her as an example.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

not looking at color at (since it would be impossible to judge her color at all based on this photo)...her ears are set too high on her head, the top edges of a show mouse's ears should point a little lower then 10 and 2 if they were on a clock. Her ears are also too small (though definitely nicer then average for what you would see in any pet store). It doesn't look like her head is too long, however it is definitely too pointy. The head should be shaped like a triangle with one end cut off...kinda like this... \_/ It also looks like her muzzle might be a little pinched...ideally the whisker bed should run smoothly to the side of the face...you can see where her whisker bed ends and there is an indentation between it and the side of her face......if that makes sense as a description...lol

There is a lot more that makes a mouse show quality...this photo only allows for that much of an evaluation...if you provide more photos, from the side and directly above, you can probably get some better evaluation and description based on her


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you! I know she's not show, lol, it was more so for me to learn off. You're descriptions are very helpful! Would you say her ears are at 11 and 1? And yeah, I know it is a really, really bad photo, but it was the only one that caught the size of her ears. I'm not into showing mice, but I kinda wanted to know what it is I'm looking at when the serious breeders post pictures of their stuff. Can't really appreciate quality if you can't recognize it!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

yeah her ears look about 11 and 1 to me. I can definitely understand where you are coming from


----------

